# Electricity bill - prestacões



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I pay in full every EDP bill that I receive but I always get a charge for prestações.

What are these "installments" ?

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I suspect that you are on an annual payment plan (paying a fixed amount every month) with an adjustment made once per year to reflect the actual consumption.

When the actual consumption is finalised and the unpaid consumption exceeds the equivalent of six months consumption based on your payments, the deficiency is automatically converted into an instalment payment plan. You have the right to insist on paying the full amount if you wish.

I would assume that your payment amount will have increased somewhat at some point in the past before the instalments began - maybe if you study carefully the bill issued before the change it will be obvious what's happened.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

What has happened is that you have paid a series of bills based upon estimated readings. These readings have been seriously be.ow your actual useage and EDP have put in place a plan to pay off the arrears. This is often done over 6 months or more.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Pgmills said:


> What has happened is that you have paid a series of bills based upon estimated readings. These readings have been seriously be.ow your actual useage and EDP have put in place a plan to pay off the arrears. This is often done over 6 months or more.


Am sure that's what happened and must be near to the six months now.

Wow, my monthly electricity has been close to 1/3 of my my monthly T3 rental.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

RichardHenshall said:


> I suspect that you are on an annual payment plan (paying a fixed amount every month) with an adjustment made once per year to reflect the actual consumption.
> 
> When the actual consumption is finalised and the unpaid consumption exceeds the equivalent of six months consumption based on your payments, the deficiency is automatically converted into an instalment payment plan. You have the right to insist on paying the full amount if you wish.
> 
> I would assume that your payment amount will have increased somewhat at some point in the past before the instalments began - maybe if you study carefully the bill issued before the change it will be obvious what's happened.


Thanks.

Electricity is the only thing that I find really expensive in Portugal !

Michael


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

redbourn said:


> my monthly electricity has been close to 1/3 of my my monthly T3 rental.


Looks like your tenants are not being careful. Most don't care about Aircon use and if it's included in the rental package will just leave it on 24/7 with the doors and windows open.

There are gadgets available that will switch it off if the room is empty for more than half an hour or you may find that charging (20cents per Kilowatt Hour read from the meter) and deducted from their deposit will focus their attention.


----------

